# I consider this crafting



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Repaired the top of a litehouse for an elderly lady who lost her husband recently and it was his favorite piece. It blew over in fall winds. the base still is there and not in very good condition - I just repaired the top using all the knowledge I had to make it permanent and sealed, waterproof, etc. No money involved as she had none to spare. Used mostly construction stuff waterproof and outdoor. Amnot showing all the pieces - only the windows, roof peaks were unreal. Had large sisal rope to use to get the roof together. Need a white picket fence to put on it but probably will not get to it. 
http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx13/kerocollect/lighthouse1.jpg?t=1333414750
http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx13/kerocollect/lighthouse2.jpg?t=1333414833
http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx13/kerocollect/lighthousenotop.jpg?t=1333414943
http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx13/kerocollect/lighthousewithtop.jpg?t=1333415034
Hope this turns out ok.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

It looks great, you did a good job. I am sure the lady will appreciate the work.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful~! Assume you are in a coastal region? I was confused when you said "lighthouse" Thought, "maybe they mean lightbox, or there is a regional word for 'greenhouse." But no, you meant "lighthouse"


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

How sweet of you to help her out. It looks great, and I am sure she is greatful.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That was so sweet of you. I am sure it means a lot to this lady as it was her husband's favorite. Reminds me of all the years I spent living at the shore. You did a great job.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

How kind of you to help out this elderly widow. Good for you!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Beautiful on all fronts...skilled craftsmanship and helping make someone's day.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Craftsmanship. Beautiful work. Great heart.

Bravo!

Have a joyful day!


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

That's a little more than crafting. Good job!


----------

